

Humble Indie Bundle #3 now includes the Humble Indie Bundle #2 games - sygeek
http://www.humblebundle.com/?hib2

======
tobylane
It's weird.. I feel slightly annoyed every time I even look at the steam store
because either I've bought a game then bought it again in a bundle, or because
I expect it to be in a future bundle. Now, you might as well just buy the next
one, or the one after that, not good for sales.

